# Remington 7400 - Wood Stocks



## mossyoak0270 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Guys - I am hoping someone can point me in the right direction.  

I am trying to find a new forearm and stock for my Remington model 7400 rifle.  I am looking for a medium to dark walnut wood with a flat finish.  Anyone have an idea where I might be able to pick that up?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 23, 2010)

You might find one at one of the larger gun shows....

I took the wood stocks off my Rem 742 and put a
synthetic one on it...Lighter and keeps the wood 
stock from getting beat up..


----------



## Patchpusher (Nov 23, 2010)

Remington factory parts.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 23, 2010)

gun broker

http://www.gun-parts.com/remingtonstocks/

http://www.gunstocksinc.com/web_pages/Plate-pics/Remington-Stocks/Remington-Rifle-stocks.htm

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=197037465


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 24, 2010)

mossyoak0270 said:


> Hey Guys - I am hoping someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> I am trying to find a new forearm and stock for my Remington model 7400 rifle.  I am looking for a medium to dark walnut wood with a flat finish.  Anyone have an idea where I might be able to pick that up?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.




I can't tell you this for a fact about the 7400, but I know the stocks from an 870 shotgun (and 1100) and 742 were interchangeable.  I suspect that carries over to the 7400.  You might check into this and keep an eye out for some take-offs.


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Nov 24, 2010)

might check out cabela's website. i know that they carry a variety of aftermarket stocks.


----------

